# Mi-T-M belt drive 4000psi



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

4gpm aluminum body. I just threw one on my account after getting awarded a 50k sqft Firestone rubber roof. Its only my second rate job without being a sub. Well if you gonna run with big dogs. May as well have big boy equipment. Yee haw.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Congrats! I hope it makes you $$$. We'll move you to the head of the painter class. The big dog league is reserved for when you get set up like this..


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Congrats! I hope it makes you $$$. We'll move you to the head of the painter class. The big dog league is reserved for when you get set up like this..


Not sure what I'm looking at. Never been a power wash guy but it looks really cool.

Generators maybe in the back. Hose reels on side. Power washer with heater element in the middle. 400 gal water reservoir?

Would be cool just to have a setup like that, to have it. Lol

What do you say that goes for? (Minus the truck).


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Congrats! I hope it makes you $$$. We'll move you to the head of the painter class. The big dog league is reserved for when you get set up like this..


I've been patiently waiting to see one of your AODD setups. I can get a rebuilt 1/2" Yamada for cheap, but finding a powerful enough compressor with a small footprint is the challenge. Chris Tucker and lots of others swear by the Harbor Freight 60 gal, and it's a great price for the CFM's. Not sure though. Here's a link. http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/air-compressors/5-hp-60-gallon-165-psi-two-stage-air-compressor-93274.html


Oh, and Boco, congrats on your new pressure washer!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Sweet set up PP. You guys made me do it. Any way the big dogs I am talking about are the painters union. So far I got a city hall job, state college and a high school at prevailing rate. All the union guys are working and will be for a long while at a massive airport paint job. I am pretty much booked up for the summer, unless I get some more help. Also me and my partner have decided we will not be doing any scrapers this summer but have added commercial power washing and media blasting. Next purchase is a 185cfm towable compressor. Man they aint cheap. Hopefully I can pick up a used one.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> Not sure what I'm looking at. Never been a power wash guy but it looks really cool.
> 
> Generators maybe in the back. Hose reels on side. Power washer with heater element in the middle. 400 gal water reservoir?
> 
> ...


Two 8 gpm cold water pressure washers in back, +1 8 gpm hot water washer fed by 18 gallon or so fuel cell. The PW'ers are the bulk of the expense.. right around $15k. Whole rig minus the truck with good hose reels, the totes and necessary hoses and a 12 V chem pumping system you can build for under $20k.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I've been patiently waiting to see one of your AODD setups. I can get a rebuilt 1/2" Yamada for cheap, but finding a powerful enough compressor with a small footprint is the challenge. Chris Tucker and lots of others swear by the Harbor Freight 60 gal, and it's a great price for the CFM's. Not sure though. Here's a link. http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...n-165-psi-two-stage-air-compressor-93274.html
> 
> 
> Oh, and Boco, congrats on your new pressure washer!


After talking extensively with Kevin E, I decided on Eaton compressors. My first trials with the Eaton's (9 hp Honda GX, triplex compressor pump 21 cfm @90 psi powering 1/2" ARO [Ingersol rand] polypropolene pump) have been good and I think they can handle a 1" pump.

Here's a pic of a compressor being "unboxed".


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> After talking extensively with Kevin E, I decided on Eaton compressors. My first trials with the Eaton's (9 hp Honda GX, triplex compressor pump 21 cfm @90 psi powering 1/2" ARO [Ingersol rand] polypropolene pump) have been good and I think they can handle a 1" pump.
> 
> Here's a pic of a compressor being "unboxed".


Grats. Looks sharp.

What are your thoughts on the Ingersolls?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> Grats. Looks sharp.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Ingersolls?


 The ARO air diaphragm pumps by Ingersoll seem decent for a budget pump. I haven't put on many miles yet because I just started switching over to this type of chem pump system towards the end of last season. Since these are pretty new to me, i don't have a lot else to compare them too.


----------



## tigerwashnola (Jul 27, 2016)

PressurePros said:


> Congrats! I hope it makes you $$$. We'll move you to the head of the painter class. The big dog league is reserved for when you get set up like this..


That's a sweet looking rig you got there..


----------

